# Autotrail Grande Frontier



## HermanTheHymer

Please could anyone give us advice about the Grande Frontier as this model suits all our requirements. Has anyone got one and if so what do they think of it? Any comments would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dillon

Hi HermanTheHymer 

I have sent you a pm


----------



## HermanTheHymer

*Grande Frontier*

Hi Dillon

Many thanks for all the information - much appreciated! Lots of interesting points to consider before our possible purchase.


----------



## rugbyken

no personal experience but at the time of first purchasing a motorhome about 8 years ago the grande frontier was my dream veh ticked all my boxes had a picture up on the wall etc went to brownhills newarke about 4 year's ago with full intent only for the salesman to say if that's the vehicle you want i'll get another salesman , more trouble than my commission is worth, claimed he had had more trouble with the 5 of those he had sold than any other's.
recounted this tale to a guy i met with one and he said the first year after he had bought his he tried to give it back to the dealer, but after 18 month's of ownership he hadn't got a single fault & now 4 year's on he wouldn't swap thought it was bombproof & also thought autotrail had given him brilliant service, 
as usuall pay's your money takes your choice.


----------



## Rapide561

*A Class*

Some of the "shells" were debranded and marketed under another name. There might be still one for sale at O Leary Motorhomes.

Russell


----------



## stewartwebr

My friend had one. What a total pile of junk. I would avoid at all cost. I believe the van was designed for the Mercedes chassis without Autotrail realising it was about to be replaced. So the van was designed for the
Wrong chassis, then bodged to fit the new one.

Lots of issues with the interior and the equipment. Looks a great van but my mate had 18 months of hell and could not off load it quick enough

Stewart


----------



## Techno100

I don't think that is correct?
As I understand it they built 40 on a particular Merc chassis and discovered that chassis was to be discontinued so made no more.
I personally know mikidee MHF member who is a happy owner


----------



## Burneyinn

Our friends have one and love it.

So they can't all be bad.


----------



## DJP

I know several people with Grande Frontiers and they are all very happy with them. OK there may have been some problems with them when they were built in 2006, but 5/6 years on all of these problems have been well and truly sorted.
Tell me why a 2006 Grand Frontier recently on sale at Shepton Show (September show) commanded a price very close to my old Cheyenne 840D (registered Nov 2008) which was also on a dealers stand.
In my opinion the only thing that would concern me is the heating in the van. But that can be overcome.


----------



## Mrplodd

Whatever MH you are looking at there will be some owners delighted with them and others who wish they could ditch them !!

The internal fittings will be pretty much the same as 90% of other MH's on the market (there are only a few manufacturers of cabinets, fridges, cookers etc) and there are 100,000's of Merc Sprinters and Fiat X250's on the road.

For info I run an Autotrail Dakota on a Merc chassis and I LOVE IT 

Yes I have had a few niggles with both the chassis and habitation, but then who hasnt ????

If you like the vehicle then go for it. (before you do though have a look at the Cheiftain) thats my dream MH, I have looked at a Grande Frontier and the Cheiftain would suit my needs even better .


----------



## DJP

> If you like the vehicle then go for it. (before you do though have a look at the Cheiftain)


or look at the Auto Trail Mohican. Same layout as the Grande Frontier but not an A class with drop down front bed, but does have a rear toilet/dressing/shower room.


----------



## coppo

Never had one or know anyone that has but what i would say is considering there was only a handful made you do hear a lot of bad reports.

Paul.


----------



## georgiemac

Try contacting the chairman (? ex? of the Autotrail owners club - I believe he has had one from new - and I also believe he has had many, many problems with his. - Marie


----------



## DJP

> Try contacting the chairman (? ex? of the Autotrail owners club - I believe he has had one from new - and I also believe he has had many, many problems with his. - Marie


He is still the Chairman and still has his Grande Frontier. Yes he had problems with it when it was new. It was the 1st off the production line. Would he change it for a newer model. I doubt it, like the others I know in the club, they all love them.
You could drop the Chairman an email? You may find his address on the club website at www.atoc.info


----------



## brillopad

I went to stuart mouland 4weeks ago to look at one they had for sale at £39,000, looked ok ,they said that they had sold it new and had taken it as a px by the first owners, having heard bad reports, i asked if they would give or get the old owners number so i could talk to them about it,haven't heard back,the thing i noticed was that it lacked big enough storage out side, also i noticed there was one for sale in wales for £46k
Same age and about the same mileage,

Dennis


----------



## DJP

That's the first sub £40k one I have heard about.


----------



## Crocs

Just noticed this post. I would heartily recommend a Grande Frontier so long as it has had the delivery niggles sorted (which most now have).

This was a venture into A Class by Auto Trail but, no sooner had they constructed the initial batch than Mercedes discontinued the 416 chassis. A lack of forward planning by Auto Trail but leaves us with a now sought after model.

Unfortunately, their launch was marred by a number of production niggles but, to be fair, they were sorted out by Auto Trail but not before their reputation was trashed on online forums by people who either didn't persevere or didn't own one.

It's a wonderfully comfortable motorhome that cruises the continent with ease - I tow a Smart on a trailer. I've owned mine since new in May 2006 and am only now about to trade it in for another Auto Trail (I'm downsizing). After an initial decline in values owing to the hysterical voices on forums, they have now recovered and I am receiving over £40k for mine as a trade-in if I don't sell privately meantime. Changeover will be made in May.


----------



## Techno100

Having built only 40? I have a high percentage hit rate of solar panel fitting on this vehicle


----------



## mattnlynne

*Grande frontier*

Hi everybody,does anyone know where there is a grande frontier for sale ?having looked round I think it would suit us better than the chieftain we have now.


----------



## Rapide561

Freeborn Motorhomes have one for sale

Russell


----------



## Crocs

Try Perthshire Caravans as I've just traded one in with them. Might not be on their stock list yet as I don't pick new one up until next week.


----------



## Crocs

Try Perthshire Caravans as I've just traded mine (2006 12000miles) in although may not yet be on their stock lsit as I don't pick up new one until next week.


----------



## mattnlynne

*Autotrail grande frontier*

Hi crocs, been in touch with perthshire caravans they have my number and e-mail could you get in touch would to find out more thanks


----------



## Freddiebooks

Don't get the wrong impression I don't have a Grande. But I have always thought they looked fabulous and the lay out is terrific too . 

I remember when one pulled up at the C C site in Newcastleton. It was the best looking van on the site despite being 5 year old at the time .


----------



## Techno100

Techno100 said:


> Having built only 40? I have a high percentage hit rate of solar panel fitting on this vehicle


Broken link corrected


----------

